# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Γιατί η HOL δε δίνει (ακόμη;;) vdsl;;

## georgegir

Ο τίτλος νομίζω τα λέει όλα,αν κάποιος έχει μια ενημέρωση,μια πληροφορία,μια εξήγηση έστω...

Τουλάχιστον όπως κάνουν οι άλλοι εναλλακτικοί...

----------


## psyxakias

Γιατί από 1/4/2013 θα ξεκινήσει FTTH 100/100 Mbps (πιθανόν και 1000/1000 Mbps) με >90% πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη σε προσιτές τιμές, ισοπεδώνοντας τους άλλους που ακόμα παίζουν με δήθεν γρήγορα τρενάκια, πλαστελίνες, μυρμηγκάκια, σβούρες κτλ. Υπομονή...  :Wink:

----------


## georgegir

Από πού η ενημέρωση,αν επιτρέπεται φυσικά...
Δλδ,τουλάχιστον έως τότε,vdsl από hop,γιόκ;

----------


## nyannaco

Η ενημέρωση του Ψυχάκια μάλλον από πωλητή της hol που του χτύπησε το κουδούνι μου κάνει  :Laughing:

----------


## whitehed

> Γιατί από 1/4/2013 θα ξεκινήσει FTTH 100/100 Mbps (πιθανόν και 1000/1000 Mbps) με >90% πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη σε προσιτές τιμές, ισοπεδώνοντας τους άλλους που ακόμα παίζουν με δήθεν γρήγορα τρενάκια, πλαστελίνες, μυρμηγκάκια, σβούρες κτλ. Υπομονή...




 :Worthy:  :Laughing:   1/4/2013 :Laughing:  :Worthy:

----------


## neshtar

οταν εγινε η δημοσια διαβουλευση μερος 2312839237 για το VDSL η HOL ελεγε οτι "μετά από οικονομικό έλεγχο που έγινε από την hellas online παρουσιάζεται αρνητικό περιθώριο κέρδους με αποτέλεσμα το όποιο εμπορικό πακέτο λανσαριστεί στην αγορά, να καταστεί ζημιογόνο"

Τωρα αυτο ειναι, δεν εχουν κανα δυο μυρια να κανουν την αναβαθμηση στο backbone για να υποστηριξουν VDSL, ποιος ξερει. Γιατι δε παιρνεις τη HOL κατευθειαν να ρωτησεις?

----------


## villasg

Μαλλον εχουν πιστεψει τις προφητειες των μαγια για την καταστροφη του πλανητη στις 21/12/12 και γιαυτο δεν ξεκινησαν να χαλανε λεφτα σε επενδυσεις

----------


## stefp

και καλά κάνουν λέμεεε! εδώ σε λίγο αν πάει έτσι η κρίση δε θα έχουμε ούτε το ADSL να πληρώσουμε, για αναβάθμιση που θα μας τη χρεώσουν εμάς είμαστε?!

----------


## TearDrop

17/12 βγαίνει εμπορικά VDSL απο την HOL

----------


## john84

> 17/12 βγαίνει εμπορικά VDSL απο την HOL


Εγω δεν την βλεπω να δινει παντως και ισως καλως δεν δινει!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γιατί από 1/4/2013 θα ξεκινήσει FTTH 100/100 Mbps (πιθανόν και 1000/1000 Mbps) με >90% πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη σε προσιτές τιμές, ισοπεδώνοντας τους άλλους που ακόμα παίζουν με δήθεν γρήγορα τρενάκια, πλαστελίνες, μυρμηγκάκια, σβούρες κτλ. Υπομονή...


Εγώ έχω εσωτερική πληροφόρηση ότι θα ξεκινήσει πιό νωρίς, λένε για 29/2

----------


## georgegir

> Εγώ έχω εσωτερική πληροφόρηση ότι θα ξεκινήσει πιό νωρίς, λένε για 29/2


Ωχ...μακριά ρε συ το 2016... :Razz:

----------


## Vitruvian78

Μα και οι αλλοι που λενε οτι δινουν, το δινουν τελικα;; Και σε ποσους;;

----------


## cyberten

> 17/12 βγαίνει εμπορικά VDSL απο την HOL






> Εγώ έχω εσωτερική πληροφόρηση ότι θα ξεκινήσει πιό νωρίς, λένε για 29/2


Τελικά έχουμε καμιά πληροφορία τί από τα δύο ισχύει τελικά;

----------


## neshtar

> Τελικά έχουμε καμιά πληροφορία τί από τα δύο ισχύει τελικά;


ε το δευτερο δε μπορει να ισχυσει μεχρι το ... 2016  :Razz:

----------


## _stargazer

> ε το δευτερο δε μπορει να ισχυσει μεχρι το ... 2016


Έγραψε !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## TearDrop

> Τελικά έχουμε καμιά πληροφορία τί από τα δύο ισχύει τελικά;


17 Δεκεμβρίου, next Monday

----------


## cyberten

> ε το δευτερο δε μπορει να ισχυσει μεχρι το ... 2016


Αυτό σίγουρα... Είπα όμως μην τυχόν και ανακοινώσουν καμιά 29/2/2013. Τέσπα αν πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα με το VDSL από τη HOL θεωρώ ότι θα αρχίσει να χάνει τις εντυπώσεις και μπορεί πελάτες επίσης.

----------


## georgegir

> Αυτό σίγουρα... Είπα όμως μην τυχόν και ανακοινώσουν καμιά 29/2/2013. Τέσπα αν πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα με το VDSL από τη HOL θεωρώ ότι θα αρχίσει να χάνει τις εντυπώσεις και μπορεί πελάτες επίσης.


Εμένα σίγουρα πάντως κι ας έχω συνδυαστικό με voda...

----------


## cyberten

> Εμένα σίγουρα πάντως κι ας έχω συνδυαστικό με voda...


Κι εμένα με συνδυαστικό voda + πρόσθετη έκπτωση από εξαργύρωση Bonus θα με χάσει. Έτσι είναι η αγορά....

----------


## nm96027

> 17/12 βγαίνει εμπορικά VDSL απο την HOL


Σωστός!

----------


## mjtir3

Μπορει να ειναι ασχετο αλλα ξαφνικα ειδα την ταχυτητα μου να αυξανεται κατα 2500 ολοκληρα Κbps μεσα σε ενα βραδυ .

Ειμαι 500 απο κεντρο και 100 απο καμπινα ...

----------


## georgegir

> Μπορει να ειναι ασχετο αλλα ξαφνικα ειδα την ταχυτητα μου να αυξανεται κατα 2500 ολοκληρα Κbps μεσα σε ενα βραδυ .
> 
> Ειμαι 500 απο κεντρο και 100 απο καμπινα ...


Περιοχή;

----------


## nyannaco

> Μπορει να ειναι ασχετο αλλα ξαφνικα ειδα την ταχυτητα μου να αυξανεται κατα 2500 ολοκληρα Κbps μεσα σε ενα βραδυ .
> 
> Ειμαι 500 απο κεντρο και 100 απο καμπινα ...


Δηλαδή πόσο ήσουν και πόσο πήγες;

----------


## gravis

εχει βγαλει η ιντρακομ vdsl router?

----------


## cyberten

> εχει βγαλει η ιντρακομ vdsl router?


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα δώσει ρούτερ Ιντρακομ η HOL γι'αυτό και δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένει κάποιο προϊόν από αυτήν για να δώσει επιτέλους VDSL. Κάποιο κινέζικο μάλλον θα δίνει η HOL (ZTE ίσως :Wink: . Πάντως έως τώρα τα καλύτερα μηχανάκια νομίζω ότι τα δίνουν η CYTA & Forthnet.

----------


## nikler

οπου να ναι θα ανακοινωσουν κ αυτοι...

----------


## balabouma

> οπου να ναι θα ανακοινωσουν κ αυτοι...


Και να το ανακοινώσουν δεν έχει νόημα αφού σχεδόν όλοι η συνδρομητές της ειναι πολύ μακρυά από το Α/Κ. Για παράδειγμα εγώ  σύμφωνα με το Wizard της CYTA λέει ότι είμαι στα 3.700μ από το αστικό κέντρο, λες και είμαι στο βουνό μακριά από τον πολιτισμό δηλαδή ***** !!!!

----------


## georgegir

Αποκλείεται να δώσουν από καμπίνα;

----------


## balabouma

> Αποκλείεται να δώσουν από καμπίνα;


Μέχρι να δώσουν από καμπίνα θα έχουμε το VDSL2+ χαχαχα πραγματικά δεν ξέρω...

----------


## mjtir3

> Δηλαδή πόσο ήσουν και πόσο πήγες;


Η αποσταση ειναι απο το Α/Κ Τερψιθεας και η ταχυτητα απο σταθερα <=14.200 εκτιναθηκε στα 17.700 ...

Μια τετοια συμπεριφορα που κρατησε μονο για 24 ωρες ειχα  και οταν εγιναν εργασιες απο τον ΟΤΕ για εγκατασταση οπτικων στο κουτι  

μετα απο διακοπη υπηρεσιων για τρεις περιπου ημερες ...

----------


## cyberten

Μισή ώρα έμεινε μέχρι να μπει οριστικά η 17η Δεκέμβρη. Λέτε το "χτύπημα" της εταιρείας να φανεί σε ανταγωνιστές σαν της 17 Νοέμβρη; Πλάκα θα'χει.... :ROFL: !

----------


## xaker

δε ξέρω αν ειναι τυχαίο αλλα στη home page της hol δε βγάζει τιποτα ( απο προσφορές και προγράμματα ολα τα αλλα μενου υπάρχουν)

..... ακυρο τυχαιο ηταν τελικα :Laughing:

----------


## cyberten

Μπορεί να ανακοινωθεί το μεσημέρι (λέω εγώ τώρα...).

----------


## Vitruvian78

Εγω νομιζω οτι η εταιρια εχει βρεθει απροετοιμαστη με το θεμα vdsl.....μεχρι και τα τελη Οκτωβριου ξερανε οτι ειχανε κανει προσφυγη και οτι το vdsl θα αργουσε ακομη....αλλα η επισκεψη Μερκελ, εφερε τα πανω κατω!!

----------


## cyberten

> Εγω νομιζω οτι η εταιρια εχει βρεθει απροετοιμαστη με το θεμα vdsl.....μεχρι και τα τελη Οκτωβριου ξερανε οτι ειχανε κανει προσφυγη και οτι το vdsl θα αργουσε ακομη....αλλα η επισκεψη Μερκελ, εφερε τα πανω κατω!!


Συμφωνώ αλλά δεν έχει το περιθώριο να επιτρέψει σε όλους τους άλλους που συμμετείχαν στην προσφυγή για το vdsl να κερδίσουν τις εντυπώσεις και τους πελάτες επειδή δεν ήταν καλά προετοιμασμένη. Πλέον ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος να αρχίσει να χάνει πελατειακή βάση!

----------


## agmarios

έφτασε
http://www.hol.gr/GR/home/doubleplay...s/default.aspx

----------


## Vitruvian78

Οι τιμες μου φαινονται αρκετα ακριβες για hol!

----------


## whitehed

Αχ καλά με το που μπαίνουν μπροστά οι καμπίνες έχω φύγει για Wind...

----------


## Sovjohn

Αν ισχύει η φήμη (ότι δηλαδή θα δώσουν VDSL μέσω της υπηρεσίας χονδρικής ΟΤΕ) τότε οι τιμές είναι καλές, αν και η διαφορά ανά μήνα είναι μεγαλύτερη από την forthnet ή την wind. Τώρα μένει να συνέλθει από το λήθαργο και η Cheetos για να έχουμε πλήρη εικόνα (χρεώνει ακόμα "χρυσό" το VDSL σχετικά με όλους τους άλλους)

----------


## Ingenius

Ποιες πελατειακές βάσεις θα χαθούν άμα δεν έρθει το VDSL και άλλα αστεία ρε παιδιά; Πόσοι νομίζετε ότι θα τρέξουν να πληρώσουν τα +€ που απαιτεί το VDSL?? Μην επηρεαζόμαστε από τις απόψεις των "ενθουσιωδών χρηστών" και των "αχόρταγων" στα τεχνολογικά φόρουμ που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν όλο το ιντερνετ!! Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σας εκπλήσει αλλά η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά της με 2 και 6 Mbps!!  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

Θεωρώ οτιδήποτε κάτω του 10 ως εν δυνάμει ψηφιακό αναλφαβητισμό. Αν λόγω απόστασης παίζουν με 1-6, το δέχομαι, αλλά και πάλι είναι λίγα. Επίσης το upload είναι πολύ περιορισμένο στην ADSL, και αν θέλεις να μεταφέρεις μεγάλα αρχεία είναι απλά αδύνατον με 1 Mbps. Δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή κάποιος 'κάνει τη δουλειά του' με 5/1 ότι αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι και το μέγιστο που διατίθεται...

Και το VDSL για την ακρίβεια θα μπορούσε να είχε κι άλλα πακέτα, απλά δεν τα δίνουν γιατί είναι αρχή (π.χ. 100/50 σε όσους είναι πολύ κοντά ή σε καμπίνα...)

----------


## cyberten

> Ποιες πελατειακές βάσεις θα χαθούν άμα δεν έρθει το VDSL και άλλα αστεία ρε παιδιά; Πόσοι νομίζετε ότι θα τρέξουν να πληρώσουν τα +€ που απαιτεί το VDSL?? Μην επηρεαζόμαστε από τις απόψεις των "ενθουσιωδών χρηστών" και των "αχόρταγων" στα τεχνολογικά φόρουμ που θέλουν να κατεβάσουν όλο το ιντερνετ!! Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σας εκπλήσει αλλά η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία κάνει μια χαρά τη δουλειά της με 2 και 6 Mbps!!


Καταλαβαίνω τι γράφεις και δηλώνω ότι κι εγώ μπορώ να κάνω τη δουλειά μου άνετα με αυτό που έχω τώρα. Όμως μπορείς εσύ να αρνηθείς ότι εάν τα 10€ διαφορά στην τιμή των πακέτων της forthnet συμπιεστούν περισσότερο στα 5€ λ.χ. πώς όλοι οι πελάτες δεν θα το "γυρίσουν" στο vdsl (της forthnet και μη); Με μια τόσο μικρή διαφορά θεωρώ ότι κανείς δεν θα νοιαστεί για την αλλαγή. Και σε ότι αφορά την περίπτωσή μου, από 34€ που μου κοστίζει το double-play GR το πληρώνω -15€ δηλαδή 19€ (εξαιτίας διαφόρων εκπτώσεων). Αν με 3€ παραπάνω (37€ VDSL - 34€ADSL = 3€) πάρω μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν αξίζει τον κόπο να συζητάμε αν θα το παραγγείλω - σε οποιονδήποτε τίθονταν αυτό το δίλλημα θα το έπαιρνε διότι τα 3€ είναι ασήμαντη επιβάρυνση για τα έξοδα του μήνα (τουλάχιστον από τη δική μου προσωπική εμπειρία).

----------


## kom

ενώ στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας άλλων παρόχων μου βγάζει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για 50mbps,στης HOL τίποτα 

γνωρίζουμε για αρχή σε ποιές περιοχές δίνει ;

----------


## cyberten

> ενώ στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας άλλων παρόχων μου βγάζει ότι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για 50mbps,στης HOL τίποτα 
> 
> γνωρίζουμε για αρχή σε ποιές περιοχές δίνει ;



Και σε εμένα το κάνει αυτό. Ίσως το εργαλείο που χρησιμοποιούν δεν είναι ακόμα πλήρως ενήμερο. Μήπως ξέρουμε τί ρούτερ δίνει;

----------


## balabouma

Επιτέλους ήρθε!!! Και δίνει από ΚΑΦΑΟ? ΟΟΟΟ ρε γλέντια σήμερα...

----------


## lehrer

> Επιτέλους ήρθε!!! Και δίνει από ΚΑΦΑΟ? ΟΟΟΟ ρε γλέντια σήμερα...


Καλά μην γλεντάς ακόμα! Μέχρι να δώσουν κάλυψη σε ικανοποιητικό αριθμό συνδρομητών θα περάσουν χρόνια!

----------


## nosf1234

1. Είναι «πραγματική» η ταχύτητα των 50Mbps;
*Επειδή το VDSL Ιnternet παρέχεται από τον υπαίθριο κατανεμητή (ΚΑΦΑΟ) κοντά στο σπίτι σας*, θα έχετε μικρότερες απώλειες ταχύτητας σε σχέση με το ADSL. Βέβαια όπως και στο ADSL, η πραγματική ταχύτητα εξαρτάται και από άλλους παράγοντες όπως η ποιότητα των καλωδίων, τόσο του δικτύου όσο και του κτιρίου που θα ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία καθώς και τις παρεμβολές από άλλα δίκτυα.

Για να δούμε διαθεσιμότητα...

----------


## Vitruvian78

> 1. Είναι «πραγματική» η ταχύτητα των 50Mbps;
> *Επειδή το VDSL Ιnternet παρέχεται από τον υπαίθριο κατανεμητή (ΚΑΦΑΟ) κοντά στο σπίτι σας*, θα έχετε μικρότερες απώλειες ταχύτητας σε σχέση με το ADSL. Βέβαια όπως και στο ADSL, η πραγματική ταχύτητα εξαρτάται και από άλλους παράγοντες όπως η ποιότητα των καλωδίων, τόσο του δικτύου όσο και του κτιρίου που θα ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία καθώς και τις παρεμβολές από άλλα δίκτυα.
> 
> Για να δούμε διαθεσιμότητα...


Δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα ακόμη.....ο,τι ισχύει και για τους άλλους ισχύει κι εδώ...

----------


## matelas

Κάπου κάνανε λάθος, έπρεπε να λέει: "Επειδή το VDSL Internet παρέχεται με οπτική ίνα *μέσα* στο σπίτι σας θα έχετε μηδενικές απώλειες ταχύτητας σε σχέση με το ADSL, το οποίο το παρείχαμε και αυτό με οπτικές ίνες"

Θα πέσει πάλι γέλιο με τους πωλητές...

----------


## mathew

Παιδια , να ρωτησω κατι.
Ελεγξα την διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL για HOL στην περιοχη μου (Ιωαννινα) αλλα δεν εβγαλε τιποτα. Εκανα και το ιδιο και στους αλλους παροχους και απο οτι φαινεται δεν μπορω να βαλω VDSL καθως η αποσταση μου απο τον κατανεμητη (28ης) ειναι γυρβ στο 1χλμ.

Τι γινεται σε αυτην την περιπτωση ; Μονο αυτοι που ειναι σε ακτινα 1χλμ απο το κεντρο θα βαλουν VDSL;

----------


## villasg

Αναμονη για  υπαίθριο κατανεμητή απο τον πΟΤΕ

----------


## N@Name

> Και σε εμένα το κάνει αυτό. Ίσως το εργαλείο που χρησιμοποιούν δεν είναι ακόμα πλήρως ενήμερο. Μήπως ξέρουμε τί ρούτερ δίνει;


ZTE (ZXHN H168N)  :Whistle:

----------


## georgegir

> Επιτέλους ήρθε!!! Και δίνει από ΚΑΦΑΟ? ΟΟΟΟ ρε γλέντια σήμερα...


Για το ότι δίνει από ΚΑΦΑΟ είμαστε σίγουροι;;;

Χμμ..Άκυρο, τώρα το είδα στις συχνές ερωτήσεις..Σε μενα πάντως η καινούρια καμπίνα είναι στα 15 μέτρα, αλλά δεν έχω διαθεσιμότητα,λέει...

Ταχύτητα upload???

----------


## kalicatzaros

> Για το ότι δίνει από ΚΑΦΑΟ είμαστε σίγουροι;;;


Ναι είναι από ΚΑΦΑΟ σε 9 Α/Κ προς το παρόν.

----------


## villasg

> Για το ότι δίνει από ΚΑΦΑΟ είμαστε σίγουροι;;;
> 
> Χμμ..Άκυρο, τώρα το είδα στις συχνές ερωτήσεις..Σε μενα πάντως η καινούρια καμπίνα είναι στα 15 μέτρα, αλλά δεν έχω διαθεσιμότητα,λέει...
> 
> Ταχύτητα upload???



Ετσι λενε στο http://www.hol.gr/GR/home/doubleplay...s/default.aspx ----> Συχνές Ερωτήσεις 
Το θεμα ειναι εαν ειναι αυτοι σιγουροι απο που δινουν ...........

----------


## jim_nut18

η forthnet δε δινει απο minidslams ζωγραφου..η hol γραφει



> ΝΕΟ! Στην περιοχή σας υπάρχει δυνατότητα να αποκτήσετε double play με ταχύτητα έως 50 Mbps


ισχυει?
στο vdsl θα ισχυουν οι προσφορες της hol που λεει αν εισαι ηδη κατοχος cu ή vodadone συνδεσης θα εχεις εκπτωση?

----------


## georgegir

Μόλις μίλησα τηλεφωνικά μαζί τους, πολύ λίγες περιοχές έχει διαθεσιμότητα από καφαο, Ξάνθη, Αμπελόκηποι και κάποια άλλα πολύ λίγα...

Upload sta 5Mbps

----------


## nm96027

> Μόλις μίλησα τηλεφωνικά μαζί τους, πολύ λίγες περιοχές έχει διαθεσιμότητα από καφαο, Ξάνθη, Αμπελόκηποι και κάποια άλλα πολύ λίγα...
> 
> Upload sta 5Mbps


Είναι οι περιοχές που δίνει VDSL ο ΟΤΕ.

- - - Updated - - -

Αφου πλέον δίνει η hellas online VDSL δεν έχει νόημα να είναι εξακολουθεί να είναι ανοιχτό το thread.

----------

